# freeride-rahmen, Neupreis 5000 DM, 165mm Federweg ab 1 EURO



## andre180 (22. August 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3623309245&category=32508&rd=1

99er Specialized FSR Team DH Rahmen.
Sehr exklusiver DH und auch Freeride-Rahmen.
Top verarbeitet, super Schweißnähte.
Prima Zustand, nicht viel gefahren. 3 Scheuerstellen auf einer Seite des Rahmens von den Zugaussenhüllen vorhanden sowie 1 Kratzer im Tretlagerbereich vom Chainsuck (alles auf dem untersten Bild zu sehen).
Dämpfer absolut dicht.
Der ehemalige Downhill-Rahmen des Specialized Team eignet sich dank seines erstaunlich geringen Gewichts von knapp über 3 KG (max. 3,5kg inkl. Dämpfer) super zum Aufbau eines agilen Downhillers oder auch edlen Freeriders.
Zum Freeriden kann man auch problemlos einen Umwerfer montieren. Die Zuganschläge dafür sind vorhanden.
Der Rahmen hat 165mm Federweg, welche über ein 4-Gelenk-System aus dem Top-Dämpfer FOX Vanilla RX (kostete einzeln knapp 900DM) rausgeholt wird.
Die Zugstufe sowie die Federvorspannung ist einstellbar. Die Feder ist eine nagelneue DNM mit 750LBS.
Dank des serienmäßigen Specialized-Adapter kann man auch Scheibenbremsen fahren.
Cantisockel können auch montiert werden und haben einen recht gängigen Durchmesser. (wenn gewünscht, gibts die dazu)
Ein 24" Hinterrad einzubauen ist bei Verwendung von Discbrakes kein Problem und auch mit einer Einfachbrückengabel aufgebaut habe ich diesem Rahmen schon öfters gesehen. Super passen natürlich Gabeln mit 150-180mm dazu. (optimal: Stratos MX-6 mit 160mm!--->würd ich gegen 340EURO aufpreis dazugeben, mehr Infos auf Anfrage)
Sogar ein Flaschenhalter ist eingeplant. Die passende Aufnahme findet man am Unterrohr.

Die wichtigsten Daten nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:
Rahmenhöhe: 44cm
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RX
Federweg: 165mm
Neupreis: 5000 DM (kein Witz!)
......jetzt ab 1 EURO.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3623309245&category=32508&rd=1


----------

